# EVH5153 vs Diezel?



## kaaka (Feb 6, 2013)

Hi! I have read so much good about this amps and have watched numerous tests of especially the 5153 and the Herbert and found that these amps sound somewhat like the tone in my head. (unfortunately I haven't tracked down any dealers close enough to where I live)

So currently, I need a good high gain amp which is good for downtuning/extended range AND shredding/screaming leads. If there are any good alternatives: please bring it


----------



## ras1988 (Feb 6, 2013)

I own a Herbert and I can say it is fantastic, worth the price for channel two alone. It's a little compressed and looser than the VH-4 (which is to say it is still tighter than most other amps out there and offers a familiar playing feel), but it does the "wall of sound" thing very well. I can't really open up the taps when it comes to the volume though, at 180 watts it can get rather overbearing rather fast and channel 3 gets a little too saturated if you push the gain past noon. The thing that I have noticed is that it has a sweet spot for lower resistance, lower output pickups. It sounds good with high output pickups like the aftermath or the crunch lab but really shines when you hit it with something like the PRS 57/08 or BKP blackdog. Another option for downtuned/ERG and shredding/screaming leads may be a mesa boogie mark series amplifier, they do handle down tunning well and offer a more "raw" sound and response. Be sure to try before you buy and the mesa may take a little dialing in before you are fully comfortable with it.


----------



## SmashinWithTone (Feb 6, 2013)

There are tons of amps to choose from, but you're financial budget may kick some out of the loop. Peavey 5150/6505 are great amps for metal and they sound just fine down tuned. They only run around 500-700 used, and 1200 new. The mesa boogies are also a great amp for metal. The mark series's and rectifier's are both amazing sounding amps, but they both are internally different which gives them both their own unique tone. Mesa's used run around 1000+, while the new ones run from anywhere between 2000-4000 depending on it being a rectifier or mark.


----------



## bulb (Feb 6, 2013)

Having owned a VH4 and a Herbert and currently owning a 5150III, I have to say that the Diezels and EVH really don't sound similar at all, but all 3 are fantastic amps. I would say to go try them out in person if you can, as that will definitely help you make up your mind.


----------



## kaaka (Feb 6, 2013)

Thanks for all the good answers everybody! 



ras1988 said:


> I own a Herbert and I can say it is fantastic, worth the price for channel two alone. It's a little compressed and looser than the VH-4 (which is to say it is still tighter than most other amps out there and offers a familiar playing feel), but it does the "wall of sound" thing very well. I can't really open up the taps when it comes to the volume though, at 180 watts it can get rather overbearing rather fast and channel 3 gets a little too saturated if you push the gain past noon. The thing that I have noticed is that it has a sweet spot for lower resistance, lower output pickups. It sounds good with high output pickups like the aftermath or the crunch lab but really shines when you hit it with something like the PRS 57/08 or BKP blackdog. Another option for downtuned/ERG and shredding/screaming leads may be a mesa boogie mark series amplifier, they do handle down tunning well and offer a more "raw" sound and response. Be sure to try before you buy and the mesa may take a little dialing in before you are fully comfortable with it.



That's good news because I usually favor low/mid output pickups even when doing heavy stuff, as I feel my playing technique are more adapted to low output pickups in all honesty. The main thing that makes me prefer the Herbert over the VH4 in sound demos is the fact that it sounds a bit more compressed and fluid. But as you state: the VH4:s tightness is something to consider when talking about ERG and with the right dialing it could probably do shredding in the same ballpark. Mark V is also a good consideration - but I never played a MESA which I really fell in love with - but it seems quite different from the Rectos and so on...



SmashinWithTone said:


> There are tons of amps to choose from, but you're financial budget may kick some out of the loop. Peavey 5150/6505 are great amps for metal and they sound just fine down tuned. They only run around 500-700 used, and 1200 new. The mesa boogies are also a great amp for metal. The mark series's and rectifier's are both amazing sounding amps, but they both are internally different which gives them both their own unique tone. Mesa's used run around 1000+, while the new ones run from anywhere between 2000-4000 depending on it being a rectifier or mark.



I shall definitely check for the Mark V as I probably could try it out in person in the not to distant future. As far as prices - I am in Europe and prices differ quite a lot from US-prices. Diezel and MESA for example are about the same prices over here. In the used market there seems to be some great deals these times - unfortunately good high end amps haven't shown up in months but if the opportunity come across the next corner - I would jump all over it 



bulb said:


> Having owned a VH4 and a Herbert and currently owning a 5150III, I have to say that the Diezels and EVH really don't sound similar at all, but all 3 are fantastic amps. I would say to go try them out in person if you can, as that will definitely help you make up your mind.



To check them out in person would definitely be the best thing but I wouldn't be able to do them all at the same time and probably have to do it in conjunction with other travels during the spring/early summer in order to make that possible 
You say they sounds quite different and a value your opinion high... so I probably have to check them out after all... I thought they had some similarities in being heavy high gain amps with a really smooth lead tone to them, there is differences in sound texture that's for sure, but maybe even more in the playing feel?


----------



## TMM (Feb 6, 2013)

I haven't played a Herbert, only a VH4 (numerous times). If the Herbert is at all like the VH4, then for extreme metal / ball shredding, I'd take the 5153 (which I have owned) over it any day... in fact, I'd be able to take 2 the 5153s over the Herbert. IMO, for that style of music, the 5153 has literally no faults. It has a perfect balance of tightness and saturation, and sits great in a mix.


----------



## kaaka (Feb 6, 2013)

TMM said:


> I haven't played a Herbert, only a VH4 (numerous times). If the Herbert is at all like the VH4, then for extreme metal / ball shredding, I'd take the 5153 (which I have owned) over it any day... in fact, I'd be able to take 2 the 5153s over the Herbert. IMO, for that style of music, the 5153 has literally no faults. It has a perfect balance of tightness and saturation, and sits great in a mix.



Money is not currently the biggest issue here because the 5153 is much more expensive in europe while the diezel is a lot cheaper than in the us (still more  for it than the 5153 though)

But I'm starting to gravitate towards the 5153... The 3rd channel seems to be ridiculously good and the 2nd great for leads also. The diezel may sound a bit better at clean/slightly dirty sounds but that's not what I'm out for this time...


----------



## VESmedic (Feb 6, 2013)

You are looking for an insanely broad answer here. If the Diezel Herbert is in your price bracket (they are 3800 new, 2600 or so used these days) then you can basically afford any amp on the market today. They are an acquired taste, make no mistake about it. Getting above the 1k range in amps these days does not yield "better" results, just different flavors. Many people would take a 5150 for what it does over a Herbert any day, and vice versa. It really is all opinion and what you want out of an amp. I personally love the Herbert for recording ( owned 2 of them), however, would take a 5150, or virtually any other high gain over it (minus engl) for live use ANY DAY. All in what you want for sound, feel, features etc.


----------



## Scattered Messiah (Feb 6, 2013)

Did you look into Earforce Amplification?
their site is only in German, as "they" are practically one guy - but I'd definitively recommend to contact him, he def. knows his stuff!

I played VH4s, Herberts and 5150s and a lot of other amps, and I found the "perfect" middle in the Earforce Two:
has much of the 5150's mids, but is a good bit tighter, faster and more open.
you get to choose your powertubes, look of the amplifier, and since they're done to order, there's a lot of customization possible.
It works perfectly with ERGs, like tubescreamers and you get a huge variety of tones:

if you want more info, just take a look through Lasse's youtubechannel 


Edit: I'm a gearwhore, but I have my earforce for 3 years now, and did not have amp GAS for anything else yet (except starting to feel GAS for a Randall Thrasher/Satan)


----------



## kaaka (Feb 6, 2013)

VESmedic said:


> You are looking for an insanely broad answer here. If the Diezel Herbert is in your price bracket (they are 3800 new, 2600 or so used these days) then you can basically afford any amp on the market today. They are an acquired taste, make no mistake about it. Getting above the 1k range in amps these days does not yield "better" results, just different flavors. Many people would take a 5150 for what it does over a Herbert any day, and vice versa. It really is all opinion and what you want out of an amp. I personally love the Herbert for recording ( owned 2 of them), however, would take a 5150, or virtually any other high gain over it (minus engl) for live use ANY DAY. All in what you want for sound, feel, features etc.



A good new tube amp for the equivalent of 1000§ unfortunately doesn't exist over here in Europe, and people know they won't get much cash for their used gear so they simply don't sell it unless absolute crisis occurs. 

It seems that you don't like the Herbert for live use? Is there any explanation?


----------



## kaaka (Feb 6, 2013)

Scattered Messiah said:


> Did you look into Earforce Amplification?
> their site is only in German, as "they" are practically one guy - but I'd definitively recommend to contact him, he def. knows his stuff!
> 
> I played VH4s, Herberts and 5150s and a lot of other amps, and I found the "perfect" middle in the Earforce Two:
> ...



That's a really interesting amp company that's for sure. Sounds really really good.

About the Thrasher/Satan, I had forgotten about those. They will be released soon but I'm not sure really what they sound like (never heard one in person) nor what the price will end up being, but one thing is for sure: Mike Fortin makes some of the best amps! Wouldn't his amps have been so expensive for me to ship to Europe and pay customs/taxes for the whole thing... I would have seriously considered a Natas.


----------



## Khaerruhl (Feb 6, 2013)

kaaka said:


> That's a really interesting amp company that's for sure. Sounds really really good.
> 
> About the Thrasher/Satan, I had forgotten about those. They will be released soon but I'm not sure really what they sound like (never heard one in person) nor what the price will end up being, but one thing is for sure: Mike Fortin makes some of the best amps! Wouldn't his amps have been so expensive for me to ship to Europe and pay customs/taxes for the whole thing... I would have seriously considered a Natas.



Concider the fact that the Satan (assuming it's the Randall of course) is essentially a Fortin Natas with the Randall logo on it, and those extra gain knobs. (6irth, 6rind and 6ain) Can't remember exactly how they work, but apperantly you use them knobs to change the way the gain sounds. But still.. It's a Fortin amp... At the list price of 1600$..


----------



## EOT (Feb 6, 2013)

First off, of the 3 you have listed I've only played the Herbert. But I can say it is pretty awesome. It handles low tunings extremely well. In fact the only amp I've played that I think handles low tunings better(without a boost) is the DAR FBM. You will want to play it first though because it may or may not be your cup of tea... 

And I will have to agree with above, it does like lower output pickups. It still sounds good with hot ones too.

Lastly, it can be pretty picky with cabs and speakers. The matching Diezel cabs seem to be the best choice with my favorite being the FL K100 4x12. Oversized cabs can get boomy real easy with it.


----------



## kaaka (Feb 6, 2013)

Khaerruhl said:


> Concider the fact that the Satan (assuming it's the Randall of course) is essentially a Fortin Natas with the Randall logo on it, and those extra gain knobs. (6irth, 6rind and 6ain) Can't remember exactly how they work, but apperantly you use them knobs to change the way the gain sounds. But still.. It's a Fortin amp... At the list price of 1600$..



Well that sounds very good - the market needs another great heavy amp - let's wait for the release so we can try it out 



EOT said:


> First off, of the 3 you have listed I've only played the Herbert. But I can say it is pretty awesome. It handles low tunings extremely well. In fact the only amp I've played that I think handles low tunings better(without a boost) is the DAR FBM. You will want to play it first though because it may or may not be your cup of tea...
> 
> And I will have to agree with above, it does like lower output pickups. It still sounds good with hot ones too.
> 
> Lastly, it can be pretty picky with cabs and speakers. The matching Diezel cabs seem to be the best choice with my favorite being the FL K100 4x12. Oversized cabs can get boomy real easy with it.



Okay, DAR is a no because of the waiting time. Good point with the cab: seems very logical due to the Diezel being marketed as a bass heavy amp - I believe that oversized cabs are great for pure tone but agree that they often lack in the "tightness" department and tend to "boom" as you stated.


----------



## budda (Feb 6, 2013)

Can you not find some dudes on here in Sweden with at least some of the gear, and a store with the missing amp, set a date and have a gear test fest? I understand that's not exactly easy, but I'd give it a shot.


----------



## petereanima (Feb 7, 2013)

When I settled with my amp a few years ago - it was a rpetty hard decision. After countless hours of testintg, borrowing amps, driving through the country to find as many as possible...I narrowed it down to the final 3: VH4, VHT Pitbull UL and the 5150 III that just came out. I really couldnt decide which one I should buy, as all of those are amazing amps....and then, suddenly, the store got a Herbert in stock. I plugged it in, and after 1 minute, I bought it. This IS the perfect amp for me, and I never looked back, nor do I have Gas for any other amp since then. Not saying it is for everyone, for sure not. Also there are people not getting along with the amp, saying it gets lost in the mix or whatever...and yes, if you turn the mid-cut up too high, going full scooped OF COURSE you get lost in the mix. I really never had that problem. Never. Between the Herbert and the VH4, there is a difference, tough -i you play them side by side - you immediately recognize that those 2 are brothers. The VH4 is actually tighter than the Herbert, but I wanted to have some "sag" on hand when needed.

But again - all those amps are amazing, and if there is a chance you could try them out, you really should take that chance. They are - as stated - quite different. The 5153 has a really amazing presence / high end in its sound, that cuts through every mix like butter. But it can also get annoying. None of the Diezels do have such an extreme treble, their strength is elsewhere...and its really hard to describe. I play almost exclusive on CH2+ on the Herbert, which is "deepest"/"lowest" (not in quality haha, in "register") sounding Channel...it's like lions roar (contrary to when other amps would be "screaming"). "Middle ground" would be Ch3, which doesnt have as much "roar", but more presence - but is also much more compressed (I admit it here: I actually like a compressed lead channel that makes tapping etc. easier for me live).

Summed up: If you can, try them out! And if you try Herbie out - got to channel 2, in "+" mode, engage midcut (~9:00 o clock), crank mids, don't go over (or even to) noon on the bass, adjust treble and presence - rock on.


----------



## kaaka (Feb 7, 2013)

Thanks everybody - there is a great amount of knowledge on this forum.

I'll try to check out as many of the mentioned amps in person possible!

I will be able to try out the 5153 in a couple of weeks, so I'll wait to pull the trigger until then at least.


----------



## budda (Feb 7, 2013)

No offense meant, but did you know about Fortin before Ola was working with him?


----------



## kaaka (Feb 7, 2013)

budda said:


> No offense meant, but did you know about Fortin before Ola was working with him?



Ola started to play and later work with him quite recently I believe? Like in the last 2 years or something is my guess...
Before that I knew Mike because of his marshall mods and for providing the tone for guys like Carl Roa (Bones model). But I'll admit that before Ola put his videos of the Natas up there weren't many good videos of that model on the web and I could only speculate about it's grade of awesomeness. 

Peace man


----------



## goldsteinat0r (Feb 7, 2013)

For what my amateur opinion is worth, I own an original MkI 5150, and I have AB'd it with a 5153 through a number of cabs and for that raw tone you describe, the MkI seemed better suited. It also felt like it had more balls than the III, which felt tamer, smoother, less unruly.

No experience with the Herbert, sadly. 

Just my .02.


----------



## kaaka (Feb 7, 2013)

goldsteinat0r said:


> For what my amateur opinion is worth, I own an original MkI 5150, and I have AB'd it with a 5153 through a number of cabs and for that raw tone you describe, the MkI seemed better suited. It also felt like it had more balls than the III, which felt tamer, smoother, less unruly.
> 
> No experience with the Herbert, sadly.
> 
> Just my .02.



Thanks!
The 5150MkI is one great amp for sure, but a bit on the grainy side I think... I have good experiences with the 5150 but what I like with the 5153 is the smoothness as I'm gonna have this as my go to "shred"/"fluid-sound" amp also (not that the 5150 is bad for lead sounds in any way).

For rhythm sounds I would say the 5150mkI definitely is on par and it has that raw big sound but is still more distinct than for example a recto.
As I'm gonna use the amp for some ERG-stuff and some high gain leads, I believe the clarity and the versatility of the 5153 to give it a slight advantage in these two areas? But I guess it's a matter of taste!


----------



## Seanthesheep (Feb 7, 2013)

kaaka said:


> Thanks!
> The 5150MkI is one great amp for sure, but a bit on the grainy side I think... I have good experiences with the 5150 but what I like with the 5153 is the smoothness as I'm gonna have this as my go to "shred"/"fluid-sound" amp also (not that the 5150 is bad for lead sounds in any way).
> 
> For rhythm sounds I would say the 5150mkI definitely is on par and it has that raw big sound but is still more distinct than for example a recto.
> As I'm gonna use the amp for some ERG-stuff and some high gain leads, I believe the clarity and the versatility of the 5153 to give it a slight advantage in these two areas? But I guess it's a matter of taste!



my experience with a 6534+ is that the mids are wayyy to grainey, sold it. since then I have played a 50w 5153 and it goes from really smooth mids and gain, to more of a grind in the mids (in a good way). actually my bands debut album main tone is the 5153 on my axe fx ii. but live I only use the herbert model


----------



## kaaka (Feb 7, 2013)

Seanthesheep said:


> my experience with a 6534+ is that the mids are wayyy to grainey, sold it. since then I have played a 50w 5153 and it goes from really smooth mids and gain, to more of a grind in the mids (in a good way). actually my bands debut album main tone is the 5153 on my axe fx ii. but live I only use the herbert model



The tone of the peavey line amps are among the best in it's category and a great deal for sure. But that grainy-thing is really difficult to dial out.

Okay, so why the 5153-emulation in studio but the Herbert live?


----------



## Seanthesheep (Feb 8, 2013)

kaaka said:


> The tone of the peavey line amps are among the best in it's category and a great deal for sure. But that grainy-thing is really difficult to dial out.
> 
> Okay, so why the 5153-emulation in studio but the Herbert live?



Well were using the 5153 sim for recording because it has the grind we want without being grainey so it cuts like no tomorrow, and its a fairly tight and controlled patch, meanwhile the herbert isnt as tight but the amps natural compression feels better to me, and it feels a bir more fluid for leads


----------



## Suitable (Feb 8, 2013)

Seanthesheep said:


> Well were using the 5153 sim for recording because it has the grind we want without being grainey so it cuts like no tomorrow, and its a fairly tight and controlled patch, meanwhile the herbert isnt as tight but the amps natural compression feels better to me, and it feels a bir more fluid for leads



This is all through a digital simulator (axe fx) though yyeah?


----------



## redstone (Feb 8, 2013)

(fwiw) You can also create a VH4/5150 hybrid in the axe-fx1 and 2. For ex. VH4 sim with a 5150 tonestack, higher low-pass, lower presence freq, you get the bright 5150 presence while keeping the VH4 solid low-end. Just compare both advanced sections and take the best of both amps.


----------



## EOT (Feb 8, 2013)

Comparing a simulation of the real thing to the real thing isn't the same... Just keep that in mind. You can probably get a similar sound, but the feel won't be the same.


----------



## redstone (Feb 8, 2013)

Have you tried an axe-fx2 with a real cab recently ?


----------



## EOT (Feb 8, 2013)

No... But I do have an AxeFx Ultra and a real Diezel Herbert...


----------



## TMM (Feb 8, 2013)

kaaka said:


> Money is not currently the biggest issue here because the 5153 is much more expensive in europe while the diezel is a lot cheaper than in the us (still more &#8364; for it than the 5153 though)
> 
> But I'm starting to gravitate towards the 5153... The 3rd channel seems to be ridiculously good and the 2nd great for leads also. The diezel may sound a bit better at clean/slightly dirty sounds but that's not what I'm out for this time...



Eh, it wasn't a 'for the money' statement; for me, 5153 >>>>>> VH4, even if the 5153 cost more. So if that's indicative of the Herbert's tone, too, then I'd take the 5153.


----------



## kaaka (Feb 8, 2013)

TMM said:


> Eh, it wasn't a 'for the money' statement; for me, 5153 >>>>>> VH4, even if the 5153 cost more. So if that's indicative of the Herbert's tone, too, then I'd take the 5153.



Sorry, didn't mean to sound provocative. Just wanted to say that since many seems to value bang for the bucks more than total sound perfection that the money argument was a bit out of place since many brought that up... So no offense! 

I don't buy gear too often and often keep amps for a long time so I would gladly spend some more cash and get the tone I'm out for and end the need for a particular type of gear permanently. To me this solution always ends up being a cheaper solution in the long run.


----------



## evilsaint (Feb 9, 2013)

EVH 5153 $1800
Diezel VH4 $4000

Greatest customer service from Diezel
PRICELESS !!!


----------



## Seanthesheep (Feb 9, 2013)

redstone said:


> (fwiw) You can also create a VH4/5150 hybrid in the axe-fx1 and 2. For ex. VH4 sim with a 5150 tonestack, higher low-pass, lower presence freq, you get the bright 5150 presence while keeping the VH4 solid low-end. Just compare both advanced sections and take the best of both amps.



Sounds interesting....... Enlighten me on how you would actually set up that layout?


----------



## hairychris (Feb 11, 2013)

If you're going down the Diezel path don't knock the Einstein, or the new D-Moll that retails ~1400 GBP new! That's cheaper then a Mesa Dual Recto in the UK. Amp sits between the VH4 & Herb tonally (hot-rodded Marshall as per VH4 but looser & less hi-fi... still pretty tight though), perfectly happy with down-tuning, and the new one is full 3 channel. I use 7 string BKP Warpigs with mine and it's very angry sounding.

EDIT: the only problem that I've had tonally with the Einstein is that it hated EMG 707s in a big mahogany lump that is a Schecter C7 Hellraiser.



evilsaint said:


> EVH 5153 $1800
> Diezel VH4 $4000
> 
> Greatest customer service from Diezel
> PRICELESS !!!



OP is from Europe, the EVH is more expensive here and the Diezel is cheaper.


----------



## Bladed-Vaults (Feb 12, 2013)

check out the egnater vengeance... new its half the price of a 5153 (i own both of these amps) the clean channel is unrivaled in a hi gain even compared to the 5153. and there is a hell of alot more tonal options with the vengeance... super tight. tons of bass (no flub) its 120w or 60w half power.

it also has a second master volume option to boost as high as you want... something the 5153 does not have.


----------



## arasys (Feb 12, 2013)

You can also check Splawn Street Rod, I am in love with it.


----------



## redstone (Feb 12, 2013)

Seanthesheep said:


> Sounds interesting....... Enlighten me on how you would actually set up that layout?



Depends on you. It's all in the advanced amp settings, just download the axe-edit, set it for the axe-2 and create a patch so you can check the differences between the 5153, herbie and dizzy. Of course I don't recommend to buy the axe-1.. less parameters and accuracy.


----------



## Jakke (Feb 21, 2013)

Probably the biggest retailer in Sweden for Diezel (at a physical location) is Ny Musik in Jönköping, so if you are in the area one day, you can pop in and check them out. Worth mentioning is that CJ Grimmark of Narnia works there, which is pretty neat

I might actually get a D-Moll from them one of these days...


A not for americans is that Diezel amps are pretty affordable here (compared to US-prices), all Diezels, including the VH4 retails for less than a Roadking, and the Hagen and the D-Moll retails for less than a triple recto. The Herbert is also more affordable than a MkV, and you can most probably get a D-Moll or a Hagen cheaper than an Axe-FX II. Funny how things turn out.


----------



## kaaka (Mar 9, 2013)

Thanks for all information! Last weekend I tracked down the only store in Sweden that got a EVH 5153 I believe. It was the limited edition with red stripes. To my big surprise I was really disappointed with it's performance.

I don't want to knock the amp, but at that day in my hands and in that room with the guitars I used, I couldn't get a good tone out of it. With some more time spent dialing it in and other conditions it would maybe have been better to my liking, but I believe it just wasn't the amp for me.

The clean channel sounded quite good to be honest, at least much better than I was expecting. The blue channel didn't have any brown sound in it at all (at least not what I call a brown sound) and was quite loose sounding. And the red channel also felt quite loose/indistinct.

Next week I will go and try a few Diezels, I'll let you know what I have to say after that.


----------



## KevHo (May 28, 2013)

Were you ever able to try out a Herbert?

I own a 5153 and I am not completely sold on it just yet (many contributing factors). I have a deal lined up to purchase a Herbert this weekend, but I'm a little wary of how it will turn out considering I have never been able to actually try one out. Was too good of a price for me to turn down though.


----------



## baptizedinblood (May 29, 2013)

EOT said:


> No... But I do have an AxeFx Ultra and a real Diezel Herbert...




Axe-FX Ultra =/= Axe-FX II. 

The difference is massive.


----------



## viesczy (May 29, 2013)

kaaka said:


> Thanks for all information! Last weekend I tracked down the only store in Sweden that got a EVH 5153 I believe. It was the limited edition with red stripes. To my big surprise I was really disappointed with it's performance.
> 
> I don't want to knock the amp, but at that day in my hands and in that room with the guitars I used, I couldn't get a good tone out of it. With some more time spent dialing it in and other conditions it would maybe have been better to my liking, but I believe it just wasn't the amp for me.
> 
> ...



I kinda though you'd not like the 5153 with what you're looking to play. 

I run my ERGs through my 50 watt 5153, and it takes some dialing in for the thump of modern metal. It has the lead/shred tone for days, but on my ERGS it takes a bit, that's why I like resonance knob on the 50 watt.

Derek


----------



## KevHo (May 31, 2013)

My thoughts exactly. I have tried but just not able to get a "modern metal" tone from my 5153 50 Watt.



viesczy said:


> I kinda though you'd not like the 5153 with what you're looking to play.
> 
> I run my ERGs through my 50 watt 5153, and it takes some dialing in for the thump of modern metal. It has the lead/shred tone for days, but on my ERGS it takes a bit, that's why I like resonance knob on the 50 watt.
> 
> Derek


----------



## kaaka (Jun 18, 2013)

Late update. (Sorry for wall of text  )

I´ve now in addition to the 5153 tried out the Herbert, Hagen, VH4 and also Mesa Mk V. And I have to say... That I got a headache over deciding which one to get. Of all these amps I tended to like the I liked the Mk V most at first seconds plugged in, and a very close second was the Hagen. Both were quite forgiving especially compared with the VH4 and sounded great through a lot of different cabs.

But messing around with the VH4 a bit i thought that may very well be the amp with the best rhythm sound and definitely the biggest punch in the sound, it simply hit you in the face like nothing else... although lacking a bit in clean tones and creamy lead tones to the others...

I think both the 5153 and Herbert wasn't 100% for me. They sounded great played by others but i felt they were too loose feeling (and I guess they with wrong settings cuts not as good in the mix as let's say Hagen or VH4 as they sounded very transparent)

I must say the final decision is hard because the Mesa had unrivaled good cleans and a very easy to play lead tone that you could wank on for days... but I like the Diezel layout more with less fiddling and modes in every channel but 4 channels available instantly with a simple press at the footswitch. The Hagen was also very fun to play and the VH4 was a beast so after adjusting my playing a little bit it grew much... Gaaah...


----------



## Atbmaximus (Sep 3, 2013)

They don't sound similar. Spent a year in the studio with the herbert and i own a EVH 5153 100 head, i love my EVH and i love the herbert.... Just different. If i had the money i would get the herbert, mind you they cost a shit ton to retube!


----------



## Kullerbytta (Sep 4, 2013)

What exactly is your budget, kaaka? 
If I had the money I'd buy a Rhodes Colossus in a heartbeat without even trying it! 
Might seem like a real dumb idea but the gas is too strong  

Check that one out if you've still not decided.

Also, hälsningar från Skåne!


----------



## pstar (Nov 9, 2013)

gotta be joke, no contest


----------



## Nikea Tiber (Nov 9, 2013)

Has anyone suggested you check out any number of ENGL heads?


----------

